# Verfügbarkeit der 2015 er Modelle



## Quast (29. September 2015)

Hallo, wann bitte stehen die 2016 er Modelle auf der Homepage bzw. sind diese lieferbar. Und wie lange sind die 2015 Modelle verfügbar. Ich interessiere mit für ein 650 Carbon HT. Danke für die auskunft im Voraus.


----------



## Xeleux (13. Oktober 2015)

Hallo Quast,
sprich mit Deinem Händler, der sollte schon weitere Info`s haben oder auf Nachfrage bekommen.
Für mein bestelltes 2016er Modell ist der Liefertermin Ende Januar
Gruß
Xeleux


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bernd e (3. November 2015)

Aber es wäre dennoch schön zu erfahren, wann die 2016er auf der HP sind. Mich interessieren die 2016er auch.


----------



## Xeleux (11. November 2015)

Der Katalog 2016er Modelle inkl. Preisliste ist online auf Facebook...


----------



## Fuzzymobil (11. November 2015)

Xeleux schrieb:


> Der Katalog 2016er Modelle inkl. Preisliste ist online auf Facebook...


Ja danke....und der Katalog

http://issuu.com/droessigerbikes/docs/dr_endverbraucherkatalog_2016_6_web

Habe meins auch schon bestellt....kanns kaum erwarten...xra650...
Welches hast du bestellt?


----------



## Xeleux (11. November 2015)

Ich hab mir das XMA291 bestellt... Wie ist dein Liefertermin? Bei mir 4.KW 2016.


----------



## Fuzzymobil (11. November 2015)

Ich habe noch keinen, wir warten noch auf eine Antwort. Ist auch erst am Freitag bestellt worden und ich hatte noch keinen Kontakt mit meinem Händler. Aber als ich bei dir gelesen habe 4kw - Schreck....bin ich mal gespannt was da raus kommt. Eigentlich dachte ich so 4 Wochen. Wann hast du geordert?


----------



## Xeleux (11. November 2015)

Schon länger her... Liegt halt an der Verfügbarkeit der neuen Modelle. 2015er hatte ich eher haben können. Und, Mut zur Farbe bewiesen? Gern auch per PN...


----------



## Fuzzymobil (11. November 2015)

Sparkeling iron matt...bin mal gespannt. In dem Farbkonfigurator könnte man es nicht wirklich so gut sehen.
Wie hast du die Rahmengrösse ermittelt. Konntest du probesitzen bzw. fahren?


----------



## Xeleux (11. November 2015)

Probe sitzen war mir leider nicht möglich... Ist fur meinen Händler auch das erste Drössiger. Zwecks Rahmengröße hab ich nur telefoniert... Ist also schon ein gewisses Risiko, welches ich aber bereit bin einzugehen. Und selber?


----------



## Fuzzymobil (12. November 2015)

Ähnlich wie bei mir. Mein Händler hat auch noch keine drössiger im Programm.
Da er sich auch welche hinstellen möchte bestellt er meine Variante in 17 und 19 Zoll.
Dadurch habe ich die Möglichkeit auszuwählen. Schade das man nicht mehr Möglichkeiten für eine Probefahrt hat.
Ich hätte auch eine weitere Anfahrt in Kauf genommen. Die könnten sicherlich mehr verkaufen, jedenfalls in unserer Region. Hoffe für meinen Händler, dass er da einen Fuß in der Tür hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fuzzymobil (15. Dezember 2015)

Juhu mein Bike ist da! Es steht noch beim Händler und wenns klappt morgen bei mir. 
XRA 650 B1 2016 17Zoll


----------

